

23andMe Sends Wrong DNA Results To 96 Customers - pinstriped_dude
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/07/23andme-sends-wrong-dna-test-results-to-96-customers/

======
JunkDNA
Damn 96 well trays will get you every time.

